# scoliosis and bedrest



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

An aquaintance has just gotten pregnant after years of trying and is concerned because of scoliosis surgery she had years ago. Apparently she has rods in her spine that help straighten it. Her OB/GYN has already told her she'll probably have to go on bedrest... I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience.

I've tried to google the relationship between bed rest and scoliosis, but about all I'm finding is that pregnancy sometimes helps the scoliosis, and that an epidural is not an option.

But what about bedrest?

The couple is really excited about this pregnancy, and obviously is incredibly cautious not to do anything to do any harm.

I'm just worried they've got an over-anxious OB on their hands.

I'm only asking, because they've asked my opinion. I thought maybe I could just pass yours along.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

My best friend sounds very similar. She had her surgery in high school, about 3 and 5 years before her pregnancies. She carried 2 babies to term with no bedrest. She also could not have an epideral. She lost 1 baby, but because of chromosomal issues - nothing to do with her back.

Just a funny note, she hates to swim, becuase she "floats" 3-4 inches under the water because of all the metal in her back.


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

i have a herrington rod in my spine. only my neck and bottom 3 vertebras are left unfused. this is my 4th preg (planning 2nd homebirth) and i've never been on bedrest. i've always been very active up to the day off delivery (cept at home where i was also active while in labor). i didn't have an epidural in the hospital because i didn't want one. and when the nurses would bug me to get one i'd just say i couldn't because of a fused spine. i just said that so they'd leave me alone...i think they put the epidural at the lowest end not sure.
my curves before surgery was at 72 degrees while after they were both at 33 degrees (front view classic S curve). i've never had a problem.
and my homebirth baby was sunny side up too








i've never had an ob or a midwife tell me that having a rod/scoliosis would be a problem.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

My friend had 2 rods put up either side of her spine in high school for scoliosis. I'm not sure the specifics of her scoliosis, but she can NOT bend her back at all, and her scar goes from the top to the bottom of her back. Her first baby is now 1 years old. She was NEVER put on bed rest and had no problems during pregnancy...AND she DID get an epidural. It was difficult to position her for it (I believe she had to lean over the bed table) but they were able to do it and as far as I'm concerned, she had an easy labor.


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

A girl I go to school with told me that her mom has a rod her in back for scoliosis and it bent when she was pregnant. I don't know the specifics of it and of course this was 25+ years ago.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

As a woman with scoliosis (not bad enough to get rods) I have to say that bedrest is probably a BAD idea, in terms of overall health and pain issues. People with scoliosis have to keep stretching and exercising and moving or nerves get pinched, muscles get tight, vertebrae get out of alignment (ha ha, even worse than they already are). This sounds like any normal person, we all need to do stretches and exercise to maintain back health and overal skeletal health, but the situation is much more acute and pronounced for those with scoliosis.
Enforced confinement and bedrest is going to cause her a lot of physical pain and problems that she literally may never recover from. I would tell her to go see an orthopedic surgeon (preferably the one who did her surgery) and a chiropractor and get their advice.
Really an OB knows nothing about these things and he's talking out of his ass and could cause her significant problems.

-Lindsay


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes, i believe that is an OB talking out of his a**. She may want to interview other OBs, if possible. She could also print this off: http://www.scoliosis.org/resources/m...dpregnancy.php and ask her doctor why he feels bedrest would be necessary. As a PP said, bedrest can really cause problems for people with scoliosis.

Scoliosis is common in my family and even those of us who have had the surgery have not required bed rest.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I had corrective surgery for my scoliosis at 16, two rods on either side of my spine and a bunch of my lower vertebrae are fused as well as some in the top of the thoracic section.

I have had 4 pregancies and births and it was never suggested to me that bedrest was at all advisable. I have to say my orthopedic surgeon was a little stressed when I became pregnant 9 months after the surgery was performed, he thought it was a bit early in my recovery to be stressing my back, but it was fine.

Personaly I have never had an epidural, because I didn't need/want one. But I would be very worried about getting an epidural especially if the anethetist hadn't seen my xrays, or been told of my fused vertebrae. I just think it could be risky, because of the unknown.


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for their replies. The link is going to be especially helpfull. TBH I'm not even sure that she (my friend) is all that concerned about her back getting worse. I think she's more concerned about something happening to the baby. I tried to talk to her about it, but got the impression that her doctor had made a vague reference about how "in her case" they needed to be extra precautious and that because of her scoliosis history and surgery she may need to consider bedrest when the baby got bigger.

As though the scoliosis and baby weight may some how contribute to a miscarriage or premature birth? *scratches head*

I don't know her (my friend) very well, so I didn't want to come right out and say "You're doctor is a quack."







I think I'll forward the link on, or print it out for her. Then I can ask her what it is specifically the doctor is concerned about. It's entirely likely she doesn't know why the doctor said what he said. You know how it can be. "Doc knows best."


----------

